

Show HN: Next MacRuby app in App Store - alex3t

Hello, I want introduce to HN community my application which built on MacRuby 0.10. Application called Debt Reduction Manager. As experienced Objective-C developer, I though that MacRuby is for play only but have found that its great framework for build apps for Mac, much easy then I wrote obj-c code and same time work perfect(even not final version) with cocoa.
App Store url: http://bit.ly/mnkoI4
======
alex3t
Clickable link: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/debt-reduction-
manager/id4362...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/debt-reduction-
manager/id436293564?mt=12&ls=1)

------
alex3t
And some promo codes for HN: AYFMPTNKLNHR P4FYEXFEEN67 J96TWR43FN34
FWJAAW3HYKEW YXWXAF3EF4K7 W9LAR3LXXXKP 6TNXY9HW9X7J

